# Bad JL audio 12w6v2



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

I have had a box with 2 subs in for a couple of years and noticed one has a "cracking" sound. When I turn them off and just push the bad one in you can hear it cracking. Is this something that can be repaired and if so does anyone know a good repair shop?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe the only place that does recones on JL Audio subs is JL. Contact Them. Hopefully Manville Smith can chime in here.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

mmiller said:


> I believe the only place that does recones on JL Audio subs is JL. Contact Them. Hopefully Manville Smith can chime in here.


Thanks for the info. Based on the description I gave your certain it's a bad cone? I was thinking the same thing, but wasn't sure.

Also since these subs have a few years of life on them would it even be worth it to get the bad one fixed? I only paid a few hundred for both in the box. I'm considering on upgrading to maybe a a single 12w7 HO for the back of the truck.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

It sounds like there's an issue with the Voice coil.

When you have a woofer reconed, the cone, spider, voice coil is a all in one drop in replacement. So other than the magnet and basket, all the components the driver would essentially be new again. If the other ones not broke, don't fix it.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

I called J&L and it's $185 for the repair. If I sold my other working sub for $185 I would have enough for a single W7, but I would have to get a box. I think I'm going to go that route instead of paying almost $200 to fix an older sub.


----------

